# First all-new ford mondeo hybrids leave the assembly line



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

WARLEY, Essex, November, 27, 2014 - Ford has started production of its all-new Ford Mondeo Hybrid - the first hybrid electric car built and sold by Ford in Europe.

The Mondeo Hybrid combines a specially-developed 2.0-litre petrol engine with an electric motor and 1.4 kWh lithium-ion battery for 67.3 mpg (combined), reaching 100.9 mpg for urban driving and 99 g/km CO2 emissions.*

"The Ford Mondeo Hybrid offers consumers the best of both worlds: the enhanced efficiency and reduced emissions of electric power, and the range and performance of a traditional powertrain," said Roelant de Waard, vice president, Marketing, Sales & Service, Ford of Europe.










"With a range of Ford vehicles that also includes the Focus Electric, as well as fuel-efficient ECOnetic diesel and EcoBoost models, our customers will soon have more options than ever to optimise running costs."

First launched in 1993, Mondeo has since found homes with more than 1.4 million customers across the UK. The all-new model is produced at Ford's state-of-the-art plant in Valencia, Spain.

The widest-ever range of powertrains for Mondeo includes Ford's new 1.5‑litre EcoBoost petrol and enhanced 2.0-litre TDCi diesel. The Mondeo Hybrid offers pricing competitive with Mondeo diesel powertrain variants, delivering on Ford's promise to give fuel-efficiency-minded customers the power of choice.

In the U.S., Ford is the second largest manufacturer of hybrids, having already produced a total of 400,000 vehicles since their introduction.

The all-new Ford Mondeo Hybrid is available in the UK from December a four-door saloon from only £24,995 - the same as its 2.0-litre diesel Mondeo Titanium Powershift five-door equivalent.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

As someone who has worked around hybrids for years I wonder how Ford sales staff will explain hybrid to potential customers - my money would be on ill-informed, clueless and 'don't buy the hybrid because the diesel is better' approach


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

andy665 said:


> As someone who has worked around hybrids for years I wonder how Ford sales staff will explain hybrid to potential customers - my money would be on ill-informed, clueless and 'don't buy the hybrid because the diesel is better' approach


Would you buy a Hybrid , I'm a company car driver and the BIK is a lot better but don't want to sacrifice it if there going to be a nightmare to get along with?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

slimjim said:


> Would you buy a Hybrid , I'm a company car driver and the BIK is a lot better but don't want to sacrifice it if there going to be a nightmare to get along with?


Personally I would as long as it wasn't a Mercedes E300 Hybrid

Require slight driving style change to get the best out of them in terms of economy but I know people running Lexus IS300h's who are getting mid 40's without any trouble at all


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

A couple had been the Merc E300 Hybrid AMG and the Lexus NX300h.

Why not the Merc ? 

When adding my contribution and BKI together I can get a better car for my money with the Hybrid.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

slimjim said:


> Why not the Merc ?
> .


Fundamentally, a diesel engined hybrid makes no sense - the batterys power is optimised at the same point where a diesel engine is at its strongest - low revs

Hybrids work better with petrol engines as the electrical power fills in the gap lower down the rev range where petrol engines are weaker

The E300 is also saddled with a horribly unrefined diesel engine wiping out another hybrid strength - refinement

And to top it all the battery pack on the E300 is tiny, only allowing a max of 1 mile on battery power alone

You are correct though, hybrids make a lot of sense to company car drivers and employers in terms of tax for the employee and tax / running costs for the employer


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

slimjim said:


> Would you buy a Hybrid , I'm a company car driver and the BIK is a lot better but don't want to sacrifice it if there going to be a nightmare to get along with?


A hybrid doesn't really take any "getting along with". The battery power kicks in and out seamlessly itself during driving and there's no fannying around with any plug in nonsense to recharge. My Mrs has had a Lexus RX400hybrid for the last 4 years and for a big heavy car the hybrid system gives great economy. The car has a 3.3V6 petrol engine aswell as hybrid and returns an average 35mpg. The instant torque you get from a hybrid car is impressive and the acceleration of these cars will embarrass many a hot hatch. During driving, the only difference I notice is when braking where the car uses regenerative braking to recharge the hybrid battery, you don't get the same initial bite from the brakes that you do in a non hybrid car.
Finally, never underestimate the fun you can have in car parks creeping up behind pedestrians while running in silent "stealth mode". I like to play a game "how high can you make them jump?" when I drive up behind a pedestrian and hit the horn. The look on their face which says "where the fu** did you come from" is priceless Childish yes, but good fun:thumb:


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

We call that the Ford Fusion here. :X


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Fundamentally, a diesel engined hybrid makes no sense - the batterys power is optimised at the same point where a diesel engine is at its strongest - low revs


It makes complete sense if the correct hybrid topology is used. The best topology for the diesel hybrid is where the wheels are ONLY driven by the electric powertrain, and the diesel engine provides power for generating electricity. That way, it can spend a lot of it's time at optimal revs.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Well it looks like our UK spec mondeo doesn't have a classy digital speedo like its american brother.

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/ford-mondeo-first-drive-2014-10-07


----------

